# 75 gallon EBJD tank mates?



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I am setting up a 75 gallon this weekend with an fx5 filter. It will eventually have an EBJD, but I also want to add some type of dwarf like cichlid, or maybe just a single larger pike like a saxitilis. But that seems like a pretty light stock. I don't like schooling fish all that much, so Suggest some other bigger rougher fish. No Plecos. Maybe a peacock eel. Maybe a Florida gar. Idk let me know


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I would let your ebjd be the "king of the tank". They can be aggressive but stress easily imo. I have 2 ebjds and they are the biggest in my 75 with a firemouth and pleco.


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

A pike will blast your dempsy's. I Think you can put another couple fish with them however.

Really depends what look you want then I can think of some other fish.

Pikes usually hand a standard dempsy it's ass so the EBJD's won't be much of a fight.


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

Side questoins with your EBJD, can some be short bodied just like a dempsy? if so they would just look really cool imo.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I would assume so just because it takes a standard dempsey to cary the blue gene to produce electric blue fry. I have heard short bodied fish are a result of line breeding fish for a specific trait I.e. Super red severums tend to have shorter bodies due to line breeding for the red spots and facial worming. I would think if you bred a shorter bodied blue gene dempsey with an electric blue you may get short bodied blues. Just a theory btw. Sorry for derailing your thread.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

No problem! Interesting, although sidetracking.

I think I may have come up with a better list. The first one I thought of was right before i left for school, so i was sorta groggy.

1 EBJD -The king of the tank
4 Pinoy Blue Angels-The "Crowd" of the tank
1 Black Ghost Knife -The large peaceful guy

I kinda wish I could do a compriceps pike, or some other dwarf


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Black ghost knife fish can get very large


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Red shoulder or super red severum, cool pleco of your choice and a small shoal of say buenos aires tetras


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree with the super red severum, cool fish. How bout some clown loaches? Geophagus work well with EBJD's. Also Honduran Red Points.


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Convicts although only 4 inches are quite feisty. Salvanis up to 6 inches before were able to get along with a Dempsey.


----------

